# Weaving - puffy scarf



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Spaced out and slightly felted.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I like it..good work, great colors!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it! I need to get back to weaving. Thanks for the inspiration. What kind of loom do you have?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't wear scarves much, but i make them as gifts. Yours is one I'd "copy" because it has great texture and colors. Plus it has stash busting potential!!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Patrice B-Z said:


> I like it..good work, great colors!


Thanks


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Love it! I need to get back to weaving. Thanks for the inspiration. What kind of loom do you have?


This scarf was made on my 20" Flip. I have also made similar scarves on my Cricket.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> I don't wear scarves much, but i make them as gifts. Yours is one I'd "copy" because it has great texture and colors. Plus it has stash busting potential!!


It is a great stash buster, but my stash stills seems to be growing.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Very original! Everyone will want to know where you bought that at.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is very good looking! I bet is is soft.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

That is really great! May I ask what you used for the weft?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is so cute and the colors just pop.


----------

